# Uplink Activity for the Week of 5-24-6 ....



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

9463 NHLHD added to TP 13 Conus Beam on EchoStar 8 at 110 west.
This channel is not available, but likely will *soon* become available to subs of AT180 as OLN is the only source of Domestic NHL HD at this time. NBC does some NHL HD on Saturdays if necessary, but D* was unsuccessful in their attempt to offer it last Saturday.

This addition may explain the vacant space in the HDPPV.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Cool


----------



## smoky (Dec 28, 2003)

Carolina vs Buffalo 7:30pm EST channel 9463 tonight 5/24/06. Its showing in the channel guide


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

9463 NHLHD is now available to subscribers of OLN. Carolina vs. Buffalo at 7:30 PM EDT


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

By the time I can get to this on the chart, the event will be over. 

see ya
Tony


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Yeah, but the game tomorrow is in the schedule and likely the one friday and maybe Sunday and beyond, 'til the series are completed.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

smoky beat you John.. by a hair


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Looks as if Dish is in no hurry to move LA/NY/CHI/DEN off of CONUS with the recent ruling, although the channels probably do eat up some CONUS TPs...


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

alebowgm said:


> Looks as if Dish is in no hurry to move LA/NY/CHI/DEN off of CONUS with the recent ruling, although the channels probably do eat up some CONUS TPs...


The ruling doesn't prevent Dish from offering Distant Nets, it just makes them responsible for eliminating those customers who are not eligible.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

tnsprin said:


> The ruling doesn't prevent Dish from offering Distant Nets, it just makes them responsible for eliminating those customers who are not eligible.


Sounds like what they were supposed to have been doing all along. This ruling will be more substantial than that.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Wow the OLN-HD game looks pretty darn good.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Anaheim @ Edmonton is in the EPG for tomorrow night, 8pm Eastern. Haven't been watching any playoffs at all until tonight, is OLN using CBC-HD for that series?


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

OLN has been using its own coverage for the Conference Championships. In the Quarter Finals it had been picking up CBC for some feeds, and in the opening around would use a little bit of TSN coverage, mostly just their camera angles and so forth.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

ADDEDs not available.

Baby First TV(nigthtime lullabys and soothing images now)
366 BFTV ADDED TO Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

473 INDY1 ADDED TO Tp 24 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

474 INDY2 ADDED TO Tp 24 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

475 INDY3 ADDED TO Tp 24 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

476 INDY4 ADDED TO Tp 24 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

477 INDY5 ADDED TO Tp 24 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

478 INDY6 ADDED TO Tp 24 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

481 SPORT ADDED TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

575 RBTI, REMOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

575 RBTI, REMOVED FROM Tp 27 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

598 RAIRD MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

598 RAIRD MOVED FROM Tp 24 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 1 at 148w

661 WOWTV MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

679 PHNIN MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

689 TTV MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

690 CTV MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

691 CTS MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

692 VLAND MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

693 PTS MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

694 CCTV9 MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

695 CCEF MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

723 ERASP MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

725 DWTV MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

731 TV5 MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

732 RFI MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

735 TRACE MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

749 ABNAM MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

775 MLODY MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

793 SETMX MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

797 SHARA MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

798 SAMAY MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

804 NTV MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

811 SAWLD MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

817 SPT MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

829 TLMPR ADDED TO Tp 5 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

910 RAIRD ADDED TO Tp 13 ConUS beam on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

910 RAIRD ADDED TO Tp 24 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w

7081 WMLW ADDED TO Tp 5 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7190 KCAU MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 23 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

7191 KMEG MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 23 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

7192 KTIV MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 23 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

7193 KPTH MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 23 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

7195 KSIN MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 23 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

7196 KXNE MOVED FROM Tp 4 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 23 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

7200 WSYX MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

7201 WBNS MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

7202 WCMH MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

7203 WTTE MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

7205 WWHO MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

7206 WOSU MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

7207 WSFJ MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

7325 WPBO MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

7425 WDTN MOVED FROM Tp 1 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

7426 WHIO MOVED FROM Tp 1 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

7427 WKEF MOVED FROM Tp 1 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

7428 WRGT MOVED FROM Tp 1 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

7429 WBDT MOVED FROM Tp 1 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

7431 WPTD MOVED FROM Tp 1 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

7911 WDTV MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105
TO Tp 23 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

7912 WBOY MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105
TO Tp 23 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

7913 WVFX MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105
TO Tp 23 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

7915 WNPB MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105
TO Tp 23 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

7932 WAHU MOVED FROM Tp 4 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 17 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

8430 KMBC MOVED FROM Tp 1 Central Plains beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 24 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8431 KCTV MOVED FROM Tp 1 Central Plains beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 24 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8432 KSHB MOVED FROM Tp 1 Central Plains beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 24 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8433 WDAF MOVED FROM Tp 1 Central Plains beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 24 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8434 KSMO MOVED FROM Tp 1 Central Plains beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 24 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8435 KCWE MOVED FROM Tp 1 Central Plains beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 24 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8436 KCPT MOVED FROM Tp 1 Central Plains beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 24 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8505 WWME ADDED TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 19 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9195 WAAY MOVED FROM Tp 9 Deep South beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 11 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9196 WHNT MOVED FROM Tp 9 Deep South beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 11 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9197 WAFF MOVED FROM Tp 9 Deep South beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 11 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9198 WZDX MOVED FROM Tp 9 Deep South beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 11 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9392 WCVW MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 7 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

9507 MUX2 ADDED TO Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9511 MUX3 ADDED TO Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 1 at 148w

30200 PPP MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

30200 PPP MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

36610 ACTVT MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w

36610 ACTVT MOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 18 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w

CHANGE COUNT 87


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

598 name changed from RAIRD to RBTI at 61.5 and 148.

829 TLMPR has Rico Tunes and Telenoticias AM programs in the EPG stream.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Maybe moving some of the Adult Sports into the adult area(481). About Time anyway!!!!!!!


----------



## Judicature (Oct 7, 2004)

Tulsa still unfinished...  

I tried to post link to the court's opinion in the Distant nets case, but apparently I haven't posted enough to have that privilege.  

As I read the opinion, absent further appeal E* is looking at a nationwide injunction from offering any distant nets to anyone . . . .


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

I had thought that all locals had shifted off of the 105? At least for EKB purposes?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

alebowgm said:


> I had thought that all locals had shifted off of the 105? At least for EKB purposes?


There are some markets which are on 105 and 129, still.
Same with 121 and 129.
Providence, RI on 121 only.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

JohnH said:


> Maybe moving some of the Adult Sports into the adult area(481). About Time anyway!!!!!!!


Haha.. - Good one John! :lol:

I guess if "BLUE" was ever to come back.. - would NOT be to SID 481 epg location :grin:

Thanks for All the Info.. - Lots of Goodies looks like.. - Tony gonna love 'em 

btw:



> Baby First TV(nigthtime lullabys and soothing images now)
> 366 BFTV ADDED TO Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
> 
> 473 INDY1 ADDED TO Tp 24 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
> ...


BFTV - BabyFirstTV (same EPG name btw) - is currently at IA5 as well .. (just got scrambled few days ago.. after being testing in the FTA mode for a while) - www.babyfirsttv.com

all those INDY(s) .. Looks like Auto-Racing PPV package maybe... (EPG location suggests so as well)

"829 TLMPR ADDED" - Telemundo Puerto Rico .. or?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The INDY(_) channels 473-478 are available.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

These are not available and the satellite does not appear to be powered up, at least here in the east.

682 ETDRA ADDED TO Tp 1 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

683 ETGLB ADDED TO Tp 1 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

684 ETNEW ADDED TO Tp 1 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

687 YOYO ADDED TO Tp 1 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

698 ATV ADDED TO Tp 1 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

713 VIVA ADDED TO Tp 1 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

714 NBN4 ADDED TO Tp 1 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

715 RPN9 ADDED TO Tp 1 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6455 KSDK ADDED TO Tp 24 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6456 KTVI ADDED TO Tp 24 ConUS Beam on AMC-16 at 118.75w


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Oh wow.. Great Info John!

Testing of 118.75 is about to begin then maybe....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Darkman said:


> all those INDY(s) .. Looks like Auto-Racing PPV package maybe... (EPG location suggests so as well)


Nope. It's for the multiscreen channel 100 supported viewing of the Indy 500.

Talk about hacking moving somewhere else ...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

James Long said:


> Nope. It's for the multiscreen channel 100 supported viewing of the Indy 500.
> 
> Talk about hacking moving somewhere else ...


Thanks..

.. and Thanks again


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

James Long said:


> Talk about hacking moving somewhere else ...


Yes, good idea. Too bad it got started in John's uplink thread.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JohnH said:


> These are not available and the satellite does not appear to be powered up, at least here in the east.
> <skip>


Give me a couple hours for make a flight  - will see if it's on on other side .


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Good luck, P Smith!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

, only atmospheric noise.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks. I thought that might be the case. I have my 10' pointed to that area. I new that Anik E1 setting would become useful again.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BTW: EPGs for 473-478 (INDY1-6) show "Indy 500: In-Car Camera # 1" through 6, respectively (as of 1pm ET Sunday). There is a slate showing on all six channels advertising the Multi-cam.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Darkman said:


> BFTV - BabyFirstTV (same EPG name btw) - is currently at IA5 as well .. (just got scrambled few days ago.. after being testing in the FTA mode for a while) - www.babyfirsttv.com


I was wondering how long it would take for E* to add that ... but considering BFTV wants $9.99 per month for a subscription (per their website) this isn't the normal tier vs money jockying for position negotiation that E* gets into with new channels. This is just another pay channel. (It certainly explains the channel position.)

D* has a free preview (on CH 293) until May 31st according to the website. Perhaps the "unscrambled testing" you saw, Darkman, was a free preview. I expect that E* will offer it free as a tease for a few weeks as well.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

It is available on D* 293. Perhaps I should put it on and snooze awhile.


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

JohnH said:


> It is available on D* 293. Perhaps I should put it on and snooze awhile.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I was refering to IA5 at 97 W... - BFTV was in FTA mode there for a whille (under EPG name "test") .. but few days ago it changed it's EPG name to "BFTV" and got Scrambled

Not a bad Kid's channel i guess


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

We have a low level test signal on Tp 1 of AMC-16 at 118.75 west. No DVB yet.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

My 1m didn't registered signal 3 hours ago .


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Tp 1 has DVB up at SR 26000, now.


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

I realize folks are interested in the activity at 118.7 W but I was wondering if Dish could now easily convert TP 9 at 119 W from spotbeam to CONUS by moving the locals of Anchorage and Honolulu to E-10 spotbeam TPs. It appears all the other locals on the TP 9 spotbeams have or are about to be moved. I guess there are some questions on whether E-7 could support another double power CONUS TP. It has been mentioned previously that if Dish only used single power for a CONUS TP that the folks in Alaska, Hawaii and perhaps Puerto Rico may have problems receiving a good signal but Dish does have extra spotbeam TPs on E-10 for all these locations so they could mirror this CONUS programming on these extra spotbeam TPs if needed.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

JohnH said:


> Tp 1 has DVB up at SR 26000, now.


Great! .. That's a start.. - Keep us updated John!


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

So does that mean some contest is being tested there?


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

Heh... looks like the "contest" to be first with signal reports is going on right here....

Might be some _content_ being tested there, though...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, the channels are disabled. 
There is a technical problem. They are modulating both H&V on Tp 1. Same with Tp 24. Seems they need to match the uplink polarity with the satellite receive polarity.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice to have WiFi network - sitting on a roof, taking pictures, aim dish, posting at forums ...

Yes, the sat begin transmitting something, regardless polarity of Linear KuFSS DP LNBF my spectrum analyzer show same picture below. 

First two peaks have center IF freqs: 950 MHz and 1000 MHz; last two: 1410 MHz and 1460 MHz.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just in case, since I'm up there, I did pictures of three other satellites with linear Ku signals: SatMex5 116.8W, Galaxy 10R 123W and Galaxy 14 125W.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

So in other words, something is going on...


----------



## eckertman (May 20, 2005)

yes that is true they are or may able to be seen as of now. Sorry, I wasn't thinking yes they are bios and all kinds of other goodies.


----------



## smoky (Dec 28, 2003)

Darkman said:


> smoky beat you John.. by a hair


You can't beat JohnH, he's the King. I have dreams that one day his reports will have Greenville,SC/Asheville,NC DMA networks uplinked for HD. When and if that day comes, I will know that they are in fact coming to my TV before my friends know because of John's reports. Thanks, John you are the King.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

What was it? The Hare and the Tortoise.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

eckertman said:


> yes that is true they are or may able to be seen as of now. Sorry, I wasn't thinking yes they are bios and all kinds of other goodies.


Where did this come from?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

JohnH said:


> Where did this come from?


hehe - very unique way of putting it.. 



smoky said:


> You can't beat JohnH, he's the King.


Yes.. He IS! .. So let's give him a Golden Crown! :grin:


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

> So let's give him a Golden Crown!


So from now on, when you read JohnH's reports, make sure you are listening to Motorhead - The Kings of Kings...


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

rocatman said:


> I realize folks are interested in the activity at 118.7 W but I was wondering if Dish could now easily convert TP 9 at 119 W from spotbeam to CONUS by moving the locals of Anchorage and Honolulu to E-10 spotbeam TPs. It appears all the other locals on the TP 9 spotbeams have or are about to be moved. I guess there are some questions on whether E-7 could support another double power CONUS TP. It has been mentioned previously that if Dish only used single power for a CONUS TP that the folks in Alaska, Hawaii and perhaps Puerto Rico may have problems receiving a good signal but Dish does have extra spotbeam TPs on E-10 for all these locations so they could mirror this CONUS programming on these extra spotbeam TPs if needed.


Not gonna happen. 110 is hard to see in some places in AK and requries a bigger dish. Also, since most of the basic stuff is on 119, it makes more sense to leave it that way. I'm willing to bet that the new sat for 129 will have spots for hitting AK directly, and some spots may even have the main programming on them to help these guys out. We shall have to see.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

AL = Alabama, AK = Alaska.

I don't see all those extra spotbeam transponders for AK and HI going unused forever. They would be great for locals and local HDs (which are required by law in Alaska) as well as a few choice national HD channels (for an AK/HI version of the DishHD packages).


----------



## chelsea (May 1, 2003)

Alaska 8 spotbeam transponders 
Hawaii 9 spotbeam transponders 
San Juan 6 spotbeam transponders 
Cuba spotbeam transponders (Future post Castro investment)

Thats a huge investment decision already made.
Perhaps somebody forgot you need to swap out customers to a bigger dish.

That money could have gone to better math skills, determining exactly how many
tp's & spots would be needed for E10.
Now it stands 119's spot traffic is a holding bin, being saved for the next satelite.

119 tp 9 22 total
9s7 3 Salt Lake KBYU-PBS KUEN-PBS KUPX-"i"
9s12 2 Huntsville WBIQ-PBS WHDF-CW
9s2 8 Anchorage
9s1 9 Honolulu 
9s8 0 Mexico City

119 tp7 52
119 tp5 54
119 tp3 56
119 tp1 43

Salt Lake has two others KCSG-A1 & KUTH-Univision stashed on 129/148.
E10 in use Salt Lake spot34tp23 is Spokane uplink
Unused E10 spots for Utah, (Salt Lake HD is on 129) Southern California,
& Arizona. The spare Utah & Arizona spots are Gilbert uplinks.
Only working Gilbert uplink is Phoenix HD.
Gilbert problems?
Southern Cal, being stashed for unfavorable Distant Locals ruling?

WBIQ is also on tp29s11 110W originating as Birminghams local PBS.
Birmingham & Huntsville are next to each other.
WHDF could be jammed on any neighbor spot transponder.
Unused Louisiana spot being saved for remaning DMA's.

Has there been any loss reported to E10 ever?
Might be why James saw no mention for West Texas spot 27, maybe Gilbert
was the uplink.
Still those extras absorbed by E7's spots could have been taking care of
with bettter planning and money.
With the heavy surplus flying over Hawaii & Alaska, why wait? or why was the money wasted?
The price of a Dish will increase eventually.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The spotbeam maps are based on the original application, before launch, so it would be before any "loss". It is interesting that one spot apparently has no TPs.

As far as the "bigger dish" note that spotbeams are notibly stronger than ConUS beams ... it would be interesting to see what is possible off of those spots.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

James Long said:


> AL = Alabama, AK = Alaska.


DUH!
:icon_lame


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Is NHL-HD in MPEG-2, MPEG-2 but restricted to MPEG-4 receivers, or actual MPEG-4?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

BobaBird said:


> Is NHL-HD in MPEG-2, MPEG-2 but restricted to MPEG-4 receivers, or actual MPEG-4?


It is Time-Shared with HDEV1, NBAHD and HDPPV which makes it plain ole MPEG2. Works on my 6000u.


----------



## aegrotatio (Mar 27, 2006)

Ahh, all those Great Wall and Chinese Superpack channels look destined for 118. Looks like my SuperDiSH 121 is going to get a retrofit kit!

I'm curious to see the length of the arm of these new 118/119 focal-point dishes. Surely the dish cannot be small with the 118 signal or is this a super powerful FSS signal of some sort?

Kris


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

A few minutes of search and you could find everything; http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=21162&highlight=twta


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

aegrotatio said:


> Ahh, all those Great Wall and Chinese Superpack channels look destined for 118. Looks like my SuperDiSH 121 is going to get a retrofit kit!


Because "118" is actually located only 0.2 degrees East of 119 and it is primarily a Ku band satellite, no modification is necessary. A Superdish should be able to pick it up as part of the 119 stuff.

I don't think it is technically possible to tune both Ka and Ku in the same orbital slot without some sort of dual-focus dish.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's perfectly possible when using Invacom LNBF QPH-301 or new Dish _dual_ band/polarization LNBF. No special dish required.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

P Smith said:


> It's perfectly possible when using Invacom LNBF QPH-301 or new Dish _dual_ band/polarization LNBF. No special dish required.


A bit of a snag in that plan. Consider the possibility that AMC-16 is running Circular polarization in KuFSS band.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Hmmm.. a curved ball looks like


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nay, will not happen - FCC will not permit it and AMC-16 spec show transponders as linear:

Beacon 11700.0 MHz (H)
______12199.0 MHz (V)

I could open one of my regular DBS LNBF and try to lover a freq from 11.25 to 10.75.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

harsh said:


> I don't think it is technically possible to tune both Ka and Ku in the same orbital slot without some sort of dual-focus dish.


Well, since the 118 isn't Ka, doesn't matter. However, D*'s new dish will be using Ka on the101 along with Ku on the 101, so that must actually work.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Plus to that, focal point still the same for Ka and Ku bands.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

larrystotler said:


> Well, since the 118 isn't Ka, doesn't matter. However, D*'s new dish will be using Ka on the101 along with Ku on the 101, so that must actually work.


D*'s new dish is doing Ka on 99 and 103.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

P Smith said:


> Nay, will not happen - FCC will not permit it and AMC-16 spec show transponders as linear:
> 
> Beacon 11700.0 MHz (H)
> ______12199.0 MHz (V)
> ...


Probably should do that or see if spectrum analyser will go that low on a standard DBS LNBF. NIT says circular now and people say circular. Signal on H&V LNBF is same on both H&V.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SA could go down to 10 MHz, but will regular DBS LNBF do that, that's the question; hmm IF = 450...950 MHz - similar to DTV AT-9 Ka range.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You're right John, loosing 10 dB at low end, I can see the circular transponders using regular CIRCULAR DBS LNBF and SA in range 500...1000 MHz.
Below two pictures taken while feeding the LNBF by 13 VDC and 18 VDC. 

EDIT. Next two photos taken 5-31-06 at night.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If James Long could help in digging FCC files  - why the AMC-16 begin using circular polarization for KuFSS spectrum ?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks for the Confirmation P. Smith.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

P Smith said:


> If James Long could help in digging FCC files  - why the AMC-16 begin using circular polarization for KuFSS spectrum ?


Apparently Anik F3 will be circular.


----------



## chelsea (May 1, 2003)

About three weeks ago Scott said Circular. At the time I checked SES,
now checked again, still same info. 
This sat must have be equipped with changable polarity.
I never tried it, but NSS806 40.5W Cband uses circular.

AMC 16
Satellite information 
Spacecraft design Lockheed Martin A2100AX 
Orbital location 85o W.L. 
Launch Date / Vehicle 17 December 2004 / Atlas V 
Design Life 15 years

Ku-band payload 24 x 36 MHz 
Amp type Linearized TWTA; 140 watts 
Amp Redundancy two groups of 18 for 12 
Receiver redundancy 4 for 2 
Coverage CONUS, Alaska, Hawaii 
Beacon 11700.0 MHz (H)
12199.0 MHz (V)

Ka-band payload 12 spot beams @ 125MHz (3 x 39 MHz subchannels) 
Amp type LTWTA, 75 watts 
Amp Redundancy two groups of 9 for 6 
Receiver Redundancy two groups of 2 for 1
two groups of 7 for 5 
Coverage CONUS, Alaska, Hawaii 
Beacon 18584.0 MHz (LHCP)

NSS-806
Number of Transponders (physical):
C-Band: 28
Ku-Band: 3 
Number of Transponders
(36 MHz Equivalent):
42 
EIRP at Beam Centre:
C-Band: 39.7 dBW
Ku-Band: 51.7 to 50.4 dBW 
Polarization:
C-band: Circular
Ku-band: Linear 
Frequency Band: 
C-Band Uplink: 5850 to 6650 MHz
C-Band Downlink: 3400 to 4200 MHz
Ku-Band Uplink: 14.00 to 14.25 GHz
Ku-Band Downlink: 11.70 to 11.95 GHz 

I don't think Echostar is trying to be difficult with a rare LNB, 
there must be a plus having 118.7 circular vs linear.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

chelsea said:


> About three weeks ago Scott said Circular. <...>


Scott said 5-17-06: "It also states that the new 118.7 FSS satellite transponders use circular polarization. ???"
a) it was 2 weeks ago  
b) he posted it not as info, but as questioned 'leak'


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

chelsea said:


> I don't think Echostar is trying to be difficult with a rare LNB,
> there must be a plus having 118.7 circular vs linear.


Less of a problem with skew is the biggest plus.


P Smith said:


> Scott said 5-17-06: "It also states that the new 118.7 FSS satellite transponders use circular polarization. ???"
> a) it was 2 weeks ago
> b) he posted it not as info, but as questioned 'leak'


Probably the best source to get it in writing would be the FCC approval to move AMC-16 to that location.. It is odd that all the references to date from SES are H/V ... but everybody makes mistakes.


----------



## chelsea (May 1, 2003)

In filings, I've found the right area. Giant download to open up, Ill try later.
So far I see this was submitted 12/2004, and found a remote control site
for 118.7 in Grand Junction.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> It is odd that all the references to date from SES are H/V ... but everybody makes mistakes.


Not a mistake. It was running H&V at 85 west.


----------



## aegrotatio (Mar 27, 2006)

harsh said:


> Because "118" is actually located only 0.2 degrees East of 119 and it is primarily a Ku band satellite, no modification is necessary. A Superdish should be able to pick it up as part of the 119 stuff.


No, not true, the 118.7 will be in the lower FSS 11.7-12.2 GHz band, and the DSS side of the SuperDiSH 121 is aimed at 119 and cannot receive anything below the 12.2-12.75 GHz DSS band. The FSS portion of SuperDiSH 121 is aimed at 121 only. Therefore, a SuperDiSH 121 will obviously and absolutely require a retrofit kit to be served by 118.7. There will evidently be a kit that comes with a dual-band LNBF (or possibly a wide-band 11.7-12.75 GHz) and aim it at 118.7-degrees that will pick up both 12.2-12.75 GHz DSS and 11.7-12.2 GHz FSS all at circular polarity.

I'm guessing the 118.7 signals will be operating under special authority to use the same power as DSS but use circular polarity in the lower FSS 11.7-12.2 GHz band. Clearly if they were linear and high-powered they will interfere with adjacent FSS slots which are all linearly polarized in North America. The dual-mode linear/circular LNBF has been on the market for some time already, and I'm now wondering about reflector size. I do not know of any North-America-serving FSS birds in 11.7-12.2 GHz that broadcast at DSS-level power.

And to one "P Smith", I have my information already from last month over at:
http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=65712
Unfortunately it does not mention reflector size.

While dish shopping a few months ago I came across a wide-band linear LNBF for international birds as an alternative to universal LNBFs. It did not require a tone or L.O. selection--it downconverts the whole swath from 10.7-12.2 GHz.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

This one will work http://www.futurevisionsat.com/catalog/item/691952/1783375.htm#image_1

To aegrotatio: not sure if you're a Pub Member there, but I did read that Scott's review on first hour.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Too bad, no specs.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If it works for Latin America DTV, why not for us ?

BSS/Circular Dual Output
Ku-LNBF
11.45-12.2 Ghz
LOF 10.5 GHz

http://www.eagleaspen.com/admin/product/fujian/file_38.pdf


----------



## aegrotatio (Mar 27, 2006)

I sure would like to know the power of the 108.7-degree bird. That will tell us if it requires SuperDiSH-sized dishes with long focal lengths or DiSH 1000/DiSH 500 sized dishes with relatively pleasant overall sizes.

The use of circular polarity tells my naive mind that it will be a high-power bird in a North American slot using an unused or unallocated South American DBS frequency and polarity. I'm going to take another wild guess that the freqency and slot were "treatied" to be used by North America instead of South America.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is NOT a "DBS bird" nor South American ... it is a Canadian Ku FSS slot at 118.7° similar to the slots E* uses at 105° and 121°. The circular polarity seems to be the main difference.

Every orbital slot has a window - 119° for DBS can actually have the satellites from 118.8° to 119.2° (can't easily put multiple satellites on the exact degree). The window for 118.7° allows the satellite to be at 118.75° - a little closer to E*'s satellites at 119°.

If AMC-16 was using the DBS band it would interfere with their existing customers with 119° dishes. AMC-16 @ 118.75° is Ku FSS band.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

140 watts
http://www.ses-americom.com/americo...esAndTeleports/satelliteFleet/amc16/index.php


----------



## rvd420 (Mar 10, 2003)

JohnH said:


> 140 watts
> http://www.ses-americom.com/americo...esAndTeleports/satelliteFleet/amc16/index.php


140 watts is pretty damn powerful for a Ku bird.

140 watts is in the range of DBS single power mode.


----------



## bcope9 (Jun 7, 2004)

With 140 Watts, are we comparing apples to apples though. Frequency plays a factor in size of dish. But yes, it is fairly powerful.


----------



## aegrotatio (Mar 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> It is NOT a "DBS bird" nor South American ... it is a Canadian Ku FSS slot at 118.7° similar to the slots E* uses at 105° and 121°. The circular polarity seems to be the main difference.
> 
> Every orbital slot has a window - 119° for DBS can actually have the satellites from 118.8° to 119.2° (can't easily put multiple satellites on the exact degree). The window for 118.7° allows the satellite to be at 118.75° - a little closer to E*'s satellites at 119°.
> 
> If AMC-16 was using the DBS band it would interfere with their existing customers with 119° dishes. AMC-16 @ 118.75° is Ku FSS band.


These satellite models can use FSS or DBS power level in several bands--the published specifications are the delivered configuration but they can switch bands, polarity, and power levels. The AMC-16 at DBS power level in the lower FSS band would not interfere with 119. Likewise, AMC-16 in the FSS band but at DBS power level still does not interfere with adjacent FSS slots because it uses circular polarity while all over birds in its vicinity use linear polarity.

There is some thought that the reason circular polarity is being used is because this will be a rare circular high-powered bird in the FSS band. Therefore, pleasant, small dishes can be used. The word is also that E* is unpleased with SuperDiSH customers cancelling due to the obscene size. I have one and it's not pleasant. E* clearly does not wish to move everything to 118.7 just to have people get huge ugly dishes again and cancel after 3 months. I see movement of internationals to 118.7 in the uplink activity and the SuperDiSH 121 re-point kit, too, at satelliteguys.us.

If this bird were used with linear polarity and at high-power it would definitely interfere with 116.8 and 121, and most probably 123 as well. The circular polarity solves this.


----------



## rvd420 (Mar 10, 2003)

aegrotatio said:


> These satellite models can use FSS or DBS power level in several bands--the published specifications are the delivered configuration but they can switch bands, polarity, and power levels. The AMC-16 at DBS power level in the lower FSS band would not interfere with 119. Likewise, AMC-16 in the FSS band but at DBS power level still does not interfere with adjacent FSS slots because it uses circular polarity while all over birds in its vicinity use linear polarity.
> 
> There is some thought that the reason circular polarity is being used is because this will be a rare circular high-powered bird in the FSS band. Therefore, pleasant, small dishes can be used. The word is also that E* is unpleased with SuperDiSH customers cancelling due to the obscene size. I have one and it's not pleasant. E* clearly does not wish to move everything to 118.7 just to have people get huge ugly dishes again and cancel after 3 months. I see movement of internationals to 118.7 in the uplink activity and the SuperDiSH 121 re-point kit, too, at satelliteguys.us.
> 
> If this bird were used with linear polarity and at high-power it would definitely interfere with 116.8 and 121, and most probably 123 as well. The circular polarity solves this.


Circular polatity also makes skew easy to deal with.


----------



## AlbertaBeef (Jun 1, 2006)

There seems to be a huge amount of debate on whether it's circular or linear.

Since there are NO lnb's made that do circular in the 11.7~12.2 band... doesn't it make sense that it's linear?

That's what I thought... so I pointed my 97W dish at it. It's a Winegard DS2076 with an Xtreme linear LNB. 

Did a blind scan and I get 69 TV channels and 2 radio channels. All linear.

Settings are 10750LOF, Standard LNB. Although signal strength APPEARS low, I get great picture and no pixelization. Now there's some folks on another forum that don't believe me that tis' working on a linear lnb. Dunno why... but it is.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I've been curious about it since P Smith first made a post (before the circular comments started here) about it lighting up horizontal and vertical on the same transponders. Perhaps all that wattage is strong enough to overcome the polarity problems?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk, AlbertaBeef! :welcome_s

I love Alberta Beef... - Damn Good Beef!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

AlbertaBeef said:


> There seems to be a huge amount of debate on whether it's circular or linear.
> 
> Since there are NO lnb's made that do circular in the 11.7~12.2 band...
> <...>.


please start reading before post nonsense, take a look in a couple threads here, check a message #72 in the thread;
man, you shouldn't talk by your dish/LNBF but your knowledge


----------



## AlbertaBeef (Jun 1, 2006)

I should have been more specific, in that I've never seen anywhere up here a Circular 11.7~12.2 lnbf. Just haven't. I know they're in use in Latin America... but not here. I can't understand DN going to a whole new technology for N.America, seems like it would be an expensive proposition to me. Yes, that's an assumption on my part, but many people are making assumptions here.

I also read the info that says

AMC 16
Satellite information...
Ku-band payload 24 x 36 MHz
Amp type Linearized TWTA; 140 watts

Maybe I misread this, but does this not also suggest linear polarization?

No, I don't know everything, I test and I learn. And like I said, I see over 60 TV and 2 radio channels on linear 10750 lnbf. Never said I knew everything, but I know what I see from my testing. And Ladies and Gents, it's satellite TV programming on the linear polarization.

And considering this is my first post, you could be nice instead of rude.



P Smith said:


> please start reading before post nonsense, take a look in a couple threads here, check a message #72 in the thread;
> man, you shouldn't talk by your dish/LNBF but your knowledge


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I agree Alberta and :welcome_s 

Sometimes that fact someone is new gets missed. 

Enjoy the site...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Ah Yes, the world of false positives. 

Yep, a Linear LNBF will receive Circular signals, but it cannot tell which is which. Only can tell the strongest one. In this case there are many strong ones and they are adjacent to each other. So, you get the signal strong, but the adjacent ones destroy the Quality.

A linearized TWTA is not a Linear Orthoganal antenna.

Yeah, channels on a Linear LNBF, but try reversing the polarity for the transponders and see if the channels go away. Most will still be there and that does not happen on a Linear Satellite.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

AlbertaBeef said:


> And considering this is my first post, you could be nice instead of rude.


I, however, WAS nice...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Ron Barry said:


> Sometimes that fact someone is new gets missed.


I, however, DID NOT miss it...


----------



## aegrotatio (Mar 27, 2006)

AlbertaBeef said:


> I also read the info that says
> 
> AMC 16
> Satellite information...
> ...


Again, I reiterate to everyone, these satellite models can be configured in-flight to a wide variety of requirements, including polarity, power, frequencies, etc.

This has been done at least once but I cannot right now find it. I vaguely remember it had something to do with a partially failed DBS bird (I don't think it was Nimiq) that was replaced by another bird which switched to circular polarity to replace it.
I think I saw it here but I can't find it today:
http://www.sat-index.com/failures/


----------



## AlbertaBeef (Jun 1, 2006)

OK, thanks for information. Learning much...

I'll play with reversing polarity and see what happens... 

Q though which confuses me - it's what leads me to believe it's a linear signal - if you take a moment to view the free channel there, you'll find (or at least I do) there's no breakup in picture or audio - seems to be very viewable although quality seems low. Any idea why, especially with me being so on the fringe?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Actually, it was breaking up on my system.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Perhaps you expect too much from receiving Circular polarized signals with Linear LNBFs. The results will be varied and depend somewhat on the dish, distance of the LNBF from the dish, alignment of the dish, your location, the specific characteristics of the individual LNBF. It was not designed to received Circular signals. The signals are Circular. The NIT says they are Circular. At leat one EchoStar Engineer says they are Circular. There is nothing in the Satellite specs. which says they are not.

Get a circular LNBF!!!


----------



## aegrotatio (Mar 27, 2006)

I put some information on dish sizes for 118.7 over at:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=58826


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks for flashback to photoman76 http://www.satelliteguys.us/showpost.php?p=581307&postcount=15;
when I did similar mod last time ? more then 10 years ago ...

Anyway, there is my report: using modded standard KuFSS linear LNBF (.6dB, 11.7...12.2 GHz) and piece of plastic 25x18x2mm ( from DLT tape box ) in its throat, I can see both odd/even transponders in normal IF range 950...1450 MHz on my SA. Time to fire a demuxing tool .


----------

